# Grain Filler....Water Based or Paste Wood???



## DFRESH (Oct 22, 2010)

I am getting my supplies to finish my mahogany dining room table and will be doing some test runs on scrap pieces. I have never used grain filler. Should I get the water based or the wood paste variety? Pros/cons of each? Thanks,
Doug


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

DFRESH said:


> I am getting my supplies to finish my mahogany dining room table and will be doing some test runs on scrap pieces. I have never used grain filler. Should I get the water based or the wood paste variety? Pros/cons of each? Thanks,
> Doug


If you are referring to "grain filler", it's also called "paste wood filler". Your choices would be either water based, or solvent based. I prefer solvent base.












 





.
.


----------



## DFRESH (Oct 22, 2010)

What are the pros/cons of water vs oil? Is one easier to work with or tend to provide a better finish? What is it about the oil that you prefer. Thanks for your assistance,
Doug


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

DFRESH said:


> What are the pros/cons of water vs oil? Is one easier to work with or tend to provide a better finish? What is it about the oil that you prefer. Thanks for your assistance,
> Doug


In my post I didn't say "oil". The two choices were waterbased, and solvent based.

When using grain filler, I usually use an oil base stain. I prefer solvent based grain filler because it doesn't raise the grain, and works better with oil base stains.












 





.
.


----------



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

I just built a blanket chest for my daughter. Built it out of red oak. Used a grain filler to give it a super smooth finish. 
I used Timbermate. Best grain filler I have ever used. It is a water based product. Add water to make it like mayonaise. Spread it on work it in, let it dry and sand back. Works great. 
You can get it on line or Woodcraft also carries it.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i prefure the solvent also. i find the water based shrinks up more. i also find the water to stain darker.
using colored filler will help with blending also. they have most wood shades.


----------



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.timbermate.com/timbermat...rinking-water-based-wood-filler-on-the-market

Request a free sample..


----------



## wlofton (Oct 11, 2010)

*Water-based wood filler*

I just finished an entertainment center for myself and used Wonder-fil White Oak wood filler. I had excellent results with it! Used it to fill small voids and cracks then thinned it with water to use as a pore filler. I am an amateur wood worker but found that it worked great for me. Although used to fill a large void I did find it to be slightly darker when applying finish to it. Something to think about.


----------

